# Heated Steering Wheel Memory



## magnumchode (Sep 7, 2013)

I looked all over for this & couldn't find an answer so I started digging around & found it. Just like the seats, you can change your memory from 15 minutes to 24-hr or infinite for the steering wheel heater. It's nice to have both your seat & steering wheel just always remember the last setting when it's cold. Anywhere, here's the setting (for a 2014 F30 if it matters):

FEM_BODY -> 3140 PfLinSteeringWheel, 11 -> *NACHLAUFZEIT LENKRADHEIZUNG*

Default value is '15_Min'. I changed mine to 'Always'.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice find.


----------



## mattk0504 (Sep 10, 2013)

I can't find this option on my LCI. Any ideas so far?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mattk0504 said:


> I can't find this option on my LCI. Any ideas so far?


He has F30. For F10, it is JBBF => F25_NACHLAUFZEIT_LENKRADHEIZUNG.


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

Where do I change the seat setting for f10 pre lci?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nison said:


> Where do I change the seat setting for f10 pre lci?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


What exactly are you wanting to do with the seats?


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

To remember the seat heating settings for longer than 15 mins.




Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nison said:


> To remember the seat heating settings for longer than 15 mins.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


SM [6d] => SA_MEMORY_ZEIT
SM [6e] => SA_MEMORY_ZEIT


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

for some reasons the heated steering wheel setting doesnt work
the seat one works great


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nison said:


> for some reasons the heated steering wheel setting doesnt work
> the seat one works great


Strange...


----------



## Jack-Bauer (Dec 24, 2013)

I wish you could program it to turn on the steering wheel heating when the heated seats are turned on...


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Is it possible to code the seat heater to start at the lowest heat setting instead of the highest?


----------



## Telefax (Nov 14, 2012)

Set F25_NACHLAUFZEIT_LENKRADHEIZUNG to always... but heater memory is not working... any ideas why?


----------



## Maros_pl (May 26, 2014)

I have retrofitted a M6 steering wheel to my M5. The wheel has heating and LDW/LCW. The car originaly didn't have heating but had LDW/LCW. I added the heating switch and added 248 option to FA but it does not work. Any ideas if anything else has to be coded for the heating to work?


----------



## carzaddict (Aug 27, 2013)

this is a great find! thank you


----------



## Toad535 (Jan 2, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Strange...


I also have this issue with I-Step F010-14-07-505 - Does I-Step indicate anything about the software version I would have in the JBBF module and would a newer version fix this steering wheel heater memory issue?


----------



## Toad535 (Jan 2, 2011)

So I have an F10 loaner and it's steering wheel heating memory works fine. I downloaded all the CAFD's from the car. Is there an easy way to compare versus my car's CAFD's to see what all is different (not just in hex code, but with the descriptions, too?). This car's I-Step is F010-14-07-505, older than mine. I also changed JBBF => F25_NACHLAUFZEIT_LENKRADHEIZUNG from teh default of 15_mins to 0_mins and it still remembers the heating (and it also has a nice little display in the KOMBI to show when it is activated and deactivated since the light is hard to see on the side of the column). Hoping there is a way to see what is different between mine CAFD's and this one's to help narrow down the code for F10's, plus the graphic in the KOMBI would be a nice plus. Just don't know how to do the compare


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Toad535 said:


> So I have an F10 loaner and it's steering wheel heating memory works fine. I downloaded all the CAFD's from the car. Is there an easy way to compare versus my car's CAFD's to see what all is different (not just in hex code, but with the descriptions, too?). This car's I-Step is F010-14-07-505, older than mine. I also changed JBBF => F25_NACHLAUFZEIT_LENKRADHEIZUNG from teh default of 15_mins to 0_mins and it still remembers the heating (and it also has a nice little display in the KOMBI to show when it is activated and deactivated since the light is hard to see on the side of the column). Hoping there is a way to see what is different between mine CAFD's and this one's to help narrow down the code for F10's, plus the graphic in the KOMBI would be a nice plus. Just don't know how to do the compare


Use TokenMaster's NCD / CAFD Tool:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=749668


----------



## Rickardg (Nov 20, 2014)

Maros_pl said:


> I have retrofitted a M6 steering wheel to my M5. The wheel has heating and LDW/LCW. The car originaly didn't have heating but had LDW/LCW. I added the heating switch and added 248 option to FA but it does not work. Any ideas if anything else has to be coded for the heating to work?


You need to code your SZL with your new FA


----------



## Rickardg (Nov 20, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Use TokenMaster's NCD / CAFD Tool:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=749668


Please let us know your findings


----------

